# Is it ready?



## Tim tam (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## ziggyross (Mar 31, 2019)

Most of us use a magnifier of 30 to 40 X magnification to look at the tricomes. If they are cloudy with a about 20 percent amber then it is ready. Judging from the size of that bud I would say no but the only real way to be sure is with a magnified look.


----------

